# Tomadachi Life time traveling "penalty" question



## Skyfall (Jul 25, 2014)

So, I have the cartridge of this game... I adjusted the system clock so that it's "real time"... well, turns out the game knows and of course, the shops are now not stocked with new items or the seasonal stuff anymore.  

My question is, does anyone know how long it takes for the game to go back to normal?  (Does it go back to normal?)

Second question: does anyone know if I can pop out this cartridge?  For example, if I pop it out and play my ACNL cartridge, then pop Tomadachi back in, is there a punishment for that?  

Thanks!


----------



## Taycat (Jul 25, 2014)

It takes 5 days if you changed the system time and only 1 day if you changed the time within the game.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 25, 2014)

Skyfall said:


> Second question: does anyone know if I can pop out this cartridge?  For example, if I pop it out and play my ACNL cartridge, then pop Tomadachi back in, is there a punishment for that?



Jesus I hope so. If you can't even take the game out, that's just ridiculous.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 25, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Jesus I hope so. If you can't even take the game out, that's just ridiculous.


Of course you can take the game out.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 25, 2014)

Taycat said:


> It takes 5 days if you changed the system time and only 1 day if you changed the time within the game.



wow sounds ****

what is dst

glad I never bought this


----------



## VioletsTown (Jul 25, 2014)

It IS ridiculous.  If you can only play at night, you just see a lot of them sleeping.  Sort of lame.  Acnl would not be fun if the stores were always closed or if all your villagers were always asleep.


----------



## JCnator (Jul 25, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> wow sounds ****
> 
> what is dst
> 
> glad I never bought this



How did the penalty lasts up to 5 days? Is that because the game counted more than one change to the clock/date? I tried only one change at a time, and the penalty lasted for a day or two.



Also, I believe you could try leaving Tomodachi Life's clock a few hours behind if you plan to play at night without touching it ever again.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 25, 2014)

why is there even a penalty? there is no penalty for time traveling in ACNL so why is there one in tomodachi life?


----------



## Mariah (Jul 25, 2014)

mattyboo1 said:


> why is there even a penalty? there is no penalty for time traveling in ACNL so why is there one in tomodachi life?



Because that is how Nintendo programmed it.


----------



## Lassy (Jul 26, 2014)

Omygod what kind of crappy game is that? Imagine you are in a different time zone, you can't change the time O-O ?
I don't think you'll be penalized by taking out the game, otherwise that'd be purely evil from Nintendo.


----------



## Taycat (Jul 26, 2014)

I wonder if it connects to the internet and checks the time for your zone that way?
And if, for instance you're behind a few days/ahead a few days in ACNL, it notices?
Either way, it's really dumb and unfair.


----------



## BATOCTO (Jul 26, 2014)

pretty sure it doesn't take 5 days to restock the stores. only took me one day. also i successfully tt one day ahead using the 3ds clock and tt back to the exact date i left off in tomadachi and i didn't get any penalty.


----------



## Cudon (Jul 26, 2014)

I have both my main town and TL downloaded digitally. If I were to ever tt using the system clock I'd get fricked over. Kinda sucks


----------



## JCnator (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm fairly certain that both Animal Crossing: New Leaf and Tomodachi Life won't check the server's time and date.
In the former, time travelling forward acted exactly like if you waited for days without playing it. There is no script that actively check Internet in case you would "cheat". 
The latter can trigger the penalty flag if it detects that you've made any change to the system's date and time. It doesn't matter if you were time travelling forward or backward.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Because that is how Nintendo programmed it.



I know that is how nintendo programmed it. I dont appreciate you giving me rude replies on every post I make here. I was just asking a simple question. I don't play tomodachi life so I was just asking a simple question.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 26, 2014)

mattyboo1 said:


> I know that is how nintendo programmed it. I dont appreciate you giving me rude replies on every post I make here. I was just asking a simple question. I don't play tomodachi life so I was just asking a simple question.



What do you expect us to say? We don't work for Nintendo.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Mariah said:


> What do you expect us to say? We don't work for Nintendo.



I know you dont work for nintendo. I was just asking for peoples thoughts and opinions. the problem I have with you is that you give me a rude reply whenever I ask a question on TBT. but if you feel that way about then ill leave this thread and stop cluttering it with complaints about you. but I do wish you would be nicer instead of rude. it sounds like you expect me to know everything all the time and that my questions are stupid. but whatever. ill just leave this thread.


----------

